# MHz & MT/s



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

My motherboard (XFX nForce 680i LT SLI) has a FSB speed of up to 1333MHz and I'm trying to choose the best CPU to go with it and the DDR2 800 I have. According to Intel the best processor to use with this memory is the Core 2 Extreme QX9770 as it makes full use of the memory bandwidth available when the FSB is running at 1600MT/s.

Is 1333MHz the same as 1600MT/s or does it depend on the speed of the CPU?
If it does, then is there some formula or something enabling me to work out what is the best CPU/FSB/RAM combination?

I understand that MHz is a measure of the number of clock cycles and MT/s (million transfers per second) is a measure of how much data is being moved across a specific point.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the PC used for? The Extreme series are series are mostly overkill for everyday use.
Note: Intel CPU's don't always play well with Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Music production, gaming, 3D animation, music/film playback, email/internet, etc...

I thought the same thing about the Extreme Edition CPUs. They're a bit pricey for my liking and I'm trying to find something cheaper that's suitable. Can you suggest anything?

What do you mean by "don't always play well"?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel CPU's prefer Intel chipsets. Using Intel CPU's on Mobo's with other brands of chipsets can cause issues.
For gaming and general use, the E8500 is the best bang for buck.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay thanks, I'll bear that in mind. What do you mean by "issues" though? What should I expect as I have no choice about the chipset/socket now?

Also...

Is 1333MHz the same as 1600MT/s or does it depend on the speed of the CPU?
If it does, then is there some formula or something enabling me to work out what is the best CPU/FSB/RAM combination?


----------



## jolancer (Jul 5, 2004)

heres a link that that tells you about MT/s
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/168768-30-1600-2000-confused-help

but i have not used or looked into the specifics of 775, and quite frankly id like to know your answer as well, cause those fsb #s look wacky to me, though i know there standards for the newer sockets. I do know though the FSB on those boards are a multiple of 4x, so 1333mhz fsb is base of 333, and 1066 is 266... same goes for the DDR2, but in the past i always knew that matching your Ram speed to your CPU's FSB was optimal... but there is no DDR2-1333 w t f lol

EDIT: another link
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244483-30-1066-1333-ddr2-ddr3-1333

if i understand that link correctly... then you dont actually need anything above DDR2-800, cause the memory runs at a different Multiplyer then the CPU FSB, and doesnt realy even take full potential of Ram speed or have 1:1 ratio unless overclocking... If so a Higher FSB CPU probably increases performance with the southbridge or the rest of your system but little impact between system memory unless OCing. EDIT: then again theres also the posablity the person in that link is missinformed or wrong, so id take it with a grain of salt till you find another source. FYI if you wont to look into it, cause i dont ATM lol... Anandtech is another good place to check.


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*I don't know where you came up with MT/s as the unit of measure for the bus speed of a qx9770. Intel's website lists the FSB as 1600MHz.*


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheaper alternative would be the Intel C2Q Q9400 2.66GHz 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148545


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Matching FSB and ram speed stopped with dual channel ram the ram can communicate with the northbridge faster then the CPU can, dual channel 800 memory buss vs single 1333 FSB. of course this only applies to Intel 775 and 478 motherboards, AMD and !7, i5 Intel the memory controller is on the CPU sp there is only 1 buss.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Matching FSB and ram speed stopped with dual channel ram the ram can communicate with the northbridge faster then the CPU can, dual channel 800 memory buss vs single 1333 FSB. of course this only applies to Intel 775 and 478 motherboards, AMD and !7, i5 Intel the memory controller is on the CPU sp there is only 1 buss.


This solves my query then! Dual channel all the way I think...

Many thanks


----------

